# Plug in NZ. Switch to Electric Cars IPENZ Lectures



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Christchurch Lecture in the NZ wide series of Pickering Lectures. 24th Sept 2008 7:30pm Ngaio Marsh Theatre Cant Uni 90 Ilam Rd Free. Details of other lecture locations and times at www.ipenz.org.nz Engineering Calendar. Speaker Dr Mike Duke. see also the Ultracommuter http://www.eng.waikato.ac.nz/research/mecheng/nzeco/team.shtml


----------

